# Loach ID help (male/female)



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

Hello, just wondering if anyone might be able to help me figure out whether my new dwarf loach is male or female. I have found out it is a banded dwarf loach ("yunnanilus cruciatus"), and I am currently leaning towards male. At first thought it was a female, so shows how much I know 








Also; anybody know where I might be able to find 2 more? 
Thanks


----------



## Flear (Dec 8, 2012)

from loaches.com this is as close as i'm getting
Parabotia lijiangensis - Loaches Online








in the one from loaches.com, you can see striping on the fins, the striping is not as fine as what's on your loach there. i don't expect the stripes to change much, but maybe strips may show up on the fins if this is it., ... or it's a loach i missed or not on their site


----------



## aquafunlover (Jul 8, 2012)

Nice fish! It says they are very rare in the aquarium trade. Where'd you get it?


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

Flear said:


> from loaches.com this is as close as i'm getting
> Parabotia lijiangensis - Loaches Online
> View attachment 14273
> 
> ...


Hi, thanks for the link, though the tail and dorsal fins (shape and pattern) on that loach look quite different from mine. Also I have a dwarf loach, and from what I could find, a "parabotia lijiangensis" grows to be twice as large (3") as the species I have (which I believe is a "yunnanilus cruciatus" - 1.4" max). Hoping to figure out if it's a male or female, so when I do find a couple more, I can have at least one pair of male/female. (as I have with all the species in the tank)
Also here is the link for what I found from that site; Yunnanilus cruciatus - Loaches Online



aquafunlover said:


> Nice fish! It says they are very rare in the aquarium trade. Where'd you get it?


Thanks, found it at my lfs when I was getting maintenance supplies. He thought all of them were sold (awhile ago) until this one came out when a new shipment of fish was added to the tank  (I happened to be there at the right time)

I am now wondering how difficult it will be to find 2 or more so this one has some company. Seems like quite an outgoing, playful fish so far


----------



## Flear (Dec 8, 2012)

ask your LFS for a special order, they can either track down more (they got this one  or they'll refuse, ... but it is sales and customer satisfaction so chances are they'd be inclined.


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

Flear said:


> ask your LFS for a special order, they can either track down more (they got this one  or they'll refuse, ... but it is sales and customer satisfaction so chances are they'd be inclined.


Thanks for the tip, that's already been setup, it wasn't on his order list when he checked, I will be contacted when they show up again. (This one came in a shipment a few months ago) Not sure when he will be able to bring more in, so asking here for now


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

Based on the photos I just found on this site; Micronemacheilus cruciatus (Yunnanilus cruciatus, Nemacheilus cruciatus) - Seriously Fish
I am now leaning back towards this one being a female. 
I am basing that on the shape of the tail fin (unfortunately only based off 2 photos on the site), hard to see in my photo, although the tail fin is completely straight on the vertical, much like the female in the photo below;







Unlike the male pictured on the site;







Also the very minor difference of the dorsal fin, male has a "spike" on the front vain, female does not, nor does mine.

Anybody's thoughts/opinions are appreciated!


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

My opinion is... that is a beautiful loach! How much did you get him or her for? My fav fish to watch in my tank are my yoyo loaches...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

Foxtail said:


> My opinion is... that is a beautiful loach! How much did you get him or her for? My fav fish to watch in my tank are my yoyo loaches...


Thanks!  He/She was $7, although when you walk up to a tank, and the fish kinda winks at you, and doesn't swim away freaked out when you lean in towards it, you kinda have to take it home with you... regardless of the price tag.... If you have the space of course.....
I am very interested to see what the communal behaviours of this species will be (apparently they are out and about more than some other larger loach species) once I find some more


----------



## TigerOscar (Sep 10, 2012)

what store is it? i'd like three or four for myself!
ask them to order more


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

TigerOscar said:


> what store is it? i'd like one or myself!
> ask them to order more


It's Pet Boutique on Marine Dr (North Van), I'm sure when it's on his list again he'll order more than just 2-5 for me....


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Just thought I would let you know... petland in Langley just got a hand full of these in today... I am 90% sure they were the same 1.5" not as brightly coloured as yours but they were still acclimating as they had just come in.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

